# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  ليلة الوحشة..من عمل لجنتنا النسائية..نور المحراب

## مكسورة خاطر

عرضت لكم  بعض الصور المعبرة عن وفاة السيدة رقيه من شبيه الخربة في العام الماضي 
والآن اقدم لكم بعض الصور من ليلة الوحشة لنفس العام
اتمنى من الاعضاء  ابداء رأيهم في العمل (كعمل نسائي ) وبعدها ابداء رأيهم بالصور
واريد منكم تشجيع لأقدم لكم صور من اعمال هذه السنه مما فات من اعمال التشابيه ليلة السابع والثامن والعاشر من المحرم...
وان شاء الله ليلة الاربعين في صفر..
اترككم مع لقطات من ليلة الوحشة..


اقبل عليه  الليل وازدادت الوحشه
ماشوف غير ايتام تتصارخ بدهشه
وشيخ العشيرة حسين محد شال نعشه
مطروح وبجنبه علي الاكبر وجسااام
*بعد حرق الخيام حاولت السيدة زينب والامام السجاد جمع الاطفال في ظلام الليل ...ليلة الحادي عشر 


*طفل هرب من جيش الكفر بعدما تمت ملاحقته لأنتزاع القرطين من اذنه وعندما تبعته امه ضربوه بكعب الرمح وقتلوه 
 


* مشهد من السبي والمرور على الاجساد الطاهرة 

*  مشهد للأطفال في خرابه الشام من شدة التعب توسدوا التراب ومنهم الطفله رقيه بنت الامام الحسين(ع)


انتظر تعليقاتكم

----------

نبراس،،، (12-21-2010), 

ورده محمديه (01-17-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى آل الحسين المظلومين*
*آه .. كم هو صعب ماجرى على السيدة زينب والامام السجاد عليهم السلام في السبي مع الآطفال اليتامى*
*صوور تفطر القلوب وتدمع العيوون*
*أحسنتم غاليتي مكسووورة ع مجهودكم الراآئع*
*ربي يعطيكم العاآفيه* 
*ومأجورين يارب*

----------


## نبراس،،،

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ADMINI%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]

ااااااه والف اااااه
كم هي قاسية هذه الظرووف
ويعتصر لها القلب الما
*****
 لقطات رااائعه تجسد بعض المصايب التي مرت على اهل بيت النبوه
احسنتي الاختيار اختي الكريمه 
كل الشكر لك ولمجهودك الرااائع 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *السلام على الحسين وعلى آل الحسين المظلومين*
> *آه .. كم هو صعب ماجرى على السيدة زينب والامام السجاد عليهم السلام في السبي مع الآطفال اليتامى*
> *صوور تفطر القلوب وتدمع العيوون*
> *أحسنتم غاليتي مكسووورة ع مجهودكم الراآئع*
> *ربي يعطيكم العاآفيه* 
> *ومأجورين يارب*



احسن  الله عزائكم خيه 
الله يعافيك

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> ااااااه والف اااااه
> كم هي قاسية هذه الظرووف
> ويعتصر لها القلب الما
> *****
> لقطات رااائعه تجسد بعض المصايب التي مرت على اهل بيت النبوه
> لك نظرتك المميزة اخ نبراس 
> احسنتي الاختيار اختي الكريمه 
> مافهمت؟؟؟اي اختيار
> كل الشكر لك ولمجهودك الرااائع 
> ...



 اشكرك على نظرتك  للعمل 
وشكرا لمرورك من هنا

----------


## نبراس،،،

*اقصد احسنتي الاختيار* 
*لانك دمجتي الابيات الشعرية المؤثره وتفاصيل الحدث كي يشعر المشاهد بما يجري*
* في هذه العمل الرائع والصور التي تحاكي كلمات الشعر*
* عمل رااائع جدا اختي مكسورة الخاطر*
*اتمنى لكم التوفيق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صورة وحدة ظهرت ليي 
وجدا مؤثرة 
موفقين

----------

